# 2 more years of Devean George in Dallas



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article



> Devean George's stay in Big D is going to last longer than anyone imagined.
> George and the Dallas Mavericks have reached an agreement on a new two-year contract worth about $4 million, according to his representative.
> 
> Agent Mark Bartelstein told ESPN.com on Wednesday that the deal soon will be made official and includes a player option for George to return to free agency after the coming season.
> ...


This is going to be interesting. I don't see too much role for George in Dallas, but it's a pretty good deal. Glad that there is no no-trade clause this time.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Boo! I agree though, I'm glad there isn't a no-trade clause.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Reason #1


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yay Woohoo!!!


----------



## Dirk-41 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fantastic, re-sign a useless 3 option whilst we clearly suck in the middle.

It's going to be a LONG, LONG season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

just think, with Devean on the team, theres a whole swag of trades he could have blocked - pity about the lack of no trade clause, but Im sure he can come up with other ways.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Devean freaking George.. :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dirk-41 said:


> Fantastic, re-sign a useless 3 option whilst we clearly suck in the middle.
> 
> It's going to be a LONG, LONG season.


but its not like not re-signing him would have helped you in the middle


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> but its not like not re-signing him would have helped you in the middle


We need no help in the middle, our two centers are making 15 mil. next season :crazy:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If you count Devean George as a defender then you have to count moisture on the floor, air molecules, friction, nervousness, and crowd noise. They're all there but you just can't see them or notice their impact.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk-41 said:


> Fantastic, re-sign a useless 3 option whilst we clearly suck in the middle.
> 
> It's going to be a LONG, LONG season.


Welcome


----------



## Dirk-41 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pimped Out said:


> but its not like not re-signing him would have helped you in the middle


lol, very true.




> Welcome


Cheers dude.


----------

